# Woohoo... I got myself a new job!



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

*You have chosen a beautifully designed car. How important is maintaining that choice of style, image and good design to you?*​
Extremely important1758.62%Very important931.03%Mildly important310.34%


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I'm the new Club Designer :roll: so I'm gonna do a poll to see what you guys want and what you like or dislike.

Be honest. I want to make everything the club produces top notch and worthy of our choice of car. By buying a TT you're all obviously design conscious and that will make my job a whole lot easier...

Thanks for your time guys, see you at Donington!

Cheers

Rich 

Eds. Please can you copy/move to all relevant areas? Thanks guys!


----------



## XIIVVX (Apr 23, 2007)

OK, in case you aren't up to speed I am an Ford Racing Puma owner about (once probate is granted) to move across to the TT.

Now dynamically, and in terms of exclusiveness, the TT isn't in the same league.

So why the move?

Because the TT has a purity of design that even the Tickford modified Racing Puma can't match.

What is most important to me is that when I walk away from a car I can glance back (ostensibly to check the alarm has set) and go "Mmmmm". The TT meets this criterion.

So yes, design is everything.

BTW. I work in a design-based field - advertising.

XIIVVX


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

XIIVVX said:


> BTW. I work in a design-based field - advertising.
> 
> XIIVVX


Me too.

Get yourself a TT mate and then get yourself to Donington!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> XIIVVX said:
> 
> 
> > BTW. I work in a design-based field - advertising.
> ...


Me too but I flog what you make :wink:


----------

